# PCB's



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The wife's fav standard lamp packed up, usual checks, finished up stripping the floor switch down, pcb looks a bit naff,cannot find any reference to the make.
any ideas. Hopestar pcb1034. 

cabby

hopestar Electronic converter model LC-106

Pri:220-240v,50/60Hz, 0.24A
SEC:11.4v,20W-60W 

12v halogen mini bulbs


yes I was bored this evening >.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had to look up what a pcb was so I'm no good to you, but this'll give you a bump!


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

cabby said:


> The wife's fav standard lamp packed up, usual checks, finished up stripping the floor switch down, pcb looks a bit naff,cannot find any reference to the make.
> any ideas. Hopestar pcb1034.
> 
> cabby
> ...


Is the pcb damaged or is it component failure?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Component failure I think as I could not see any cracks or damage on the pcb.The display light on he switch still lights up but when gently shaken flickers, so dodgy component. not the best of quality either.I blame the EU as it is German.>>
Sorry but I try to keep up to date on topics.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could you just replace the switch Phil.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LAMP-FOOT...030934?hash=item3d1ce8e856:g:-RwAAOSw-RRXBnAh

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dimmer-Sw...567335?hash=item20e1e0eb27:g:1LAAAOxyTjNShjVU Black or White available.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Foot-Pres...hash=item20e63b6c77:m:mvlJ7ySr_tZG43owIWU-tdA


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for your input Kev, but best if you read the details of the switch in the op.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did Phil, it meant nothing to me I'm afraid.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

cabby said:


> The wife's fav standard lamp packed up, usual checks, finished up stripping the floor switch down, pcb looks a bit naff,cannot find any reference to the make.
> any ideas. Hopestar pcb1034.
> 
> cabby
> ...


Cabby, getting some shade from the Spanish sun and found details in link below, might be worth an email to the details in the 'contact us' section at the bottom of their page, yeah I know it's China but nearly everything is. :wink2:

Terry

http://www.dg-hopestar.com/En/ProductView.asp?ID=56


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Terry, spot on, have emailed them straight away, that is the exact item.fingers crossed.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bin it Cabby.
Loads down the council dump (desherie) as they went out of fashion a few years ago and plenty at boots for a quid.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not quite sure what you mean Ray in regards to dumping a 2 year old modern lamp and buying them in Boots for a £1.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I also have one bought new 18 years ago. Luckily still working and fries flies and other bugs brilliantly.
But I do see them tossed in the big bins at the dump and even pairs placed beside the bin for anyone to take.
Some stalwarts lug em to boot sales and at the end of the day they also end up in the bin as unable to get a €1 for em.
I have a dozen spare bulbs as amazingly none have popped in all those years. But we never use the foot control as we have remote controlled sockets on all the plugs in the conservatory. They are only €10 a set of three.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is frying flies a delicacy over there then these days. Do not have a problem with flies here,it is just a standing lamp with a foot control.that we have next to a comfy armchair to read by.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's so satisfying when the lamp (uplighter) cooks a few insects on a balmy evening. At least I know they won't be feeding on me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Parallel universe ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We do not have this facility on ours Ray, maybe because we have not got the wattage to accomplish such delightfully barbaric delights.Ours only has 5 mini led bulbs.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think it's the french owned Power companies (EDF etc). Saving all the good electric for them selves and sending the inferior stuff to us that will barely fry a gnat let alone a good British bluebottle. Bloody continentals :laugh:

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have had no reply to my email to HopeStar about supplying me with a similar part, was willing to pay,must be cheaper than a new lamp.Might have considered having a deal with them as a distributor.:grin2:

cabby


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, I use a firm called q.e.r to repair any pcb issues I have .very good and reasonably priced. Try googling them, Workington Cumbria


----------

